# Stein's notebook: Odom unhappy about possible Pacers trade



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Stein's notebook: Odom unhappy about possible Pacers trade
*
<img title="Lamar_odom" alt="Lamar_odom" src="http://espn.go.com/photo/2006/1120/pg2_kobe_195.jpg" style="margin: 0px 5px 5px 0px; float: left;" _base_target="_parent" border="0" >Not quite sure why there's a vibe in circulation that the Lakers trading for Jermaine O'Neal, as a means of appeasing Kobe Bryant, is some sort of new concept.

Haven't we been talking about this for more than a month?

Wasn't it more like April when this idea was broached, with O'Neal letting it slip in Indiana that he wouldn't mind winding up in Lakerland and Kobe struggling to restrain himself as he spoke of teaming up with his pal from the 1996 draft?

"There's not a lot I can say about it right now," Bryant offered some six weeks ago, long before his recent spree of hourly interviews to advance the idea that he wants to leave L.A. "But if it gets to the point that Jermaine wants to be here instead of Indy, we'd love to have him. We'd be crazy not to."

As stated in this cyberspace a week ago, I've heard nothing in the last month to sway me from the belief that O'Neal is the most realistic big-time trade target for L.A., far more realistic than Jason Kidd or Kevin Garnett. The Pacers, according to NBA front office sources, are increasingly open to moving their center -- especially to a Western Conference team -- and have expressed interest in Lakers forward Lamar Odom, center Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown's expiring contract and the Lakers' first-round pick later this month … which is only a so-so pick at No. 19 until you remember that Indy, at present, has no first-round pick.

The new wrinkle here?

It's the increasing volume on rumblings that Odom doesn't want to go to Indiana.

He might not have a choice, obviously, with the Lakers believed to be desperate to make some sort of statement trade to appease Bryant before the June 28 draft.

But sources close to Odom indicate the 27-year-old would be "quite unhappy" if he's sent to the Pacers in an O'Neal deal … and that it would take a three-year contract extension from the Pacers (or any team that makes a move for him) to get Odom "on board" with a trade. No word yet on how that might factor into Indy's decision making.

The lanky lefty has two seasons left on his contract after this season runs out, at $13.2 million and $14.1 million. Packaging Odom and Bynum would get the Lakers close to O'Neal's salary-cap number -- $18.1 million if the trade happened before the draft and $19.8 million if it happened after July 1 -- but at least one other low-salaried Laker (such as Sasha Vujacic) would have to be included.

The Lakers are expected to resist Indy's efforts to expand the deal to include Jamaal Tinsley, even though they need a point guard as much as anything, because plugging a non-shooter like Tinsley into Phil Jackson's triangle offense holds little appeal.

If you're thinking, incidentally, that Odom and Bynum is a lot to give up for O'Neal -- even without a draft choice thrown in -- you'll surely recall that the Lakers had an opportunity to trade for Kidd in February without including Odom. Bynum and Brown's expiring contract would have been the Jersey-bound cornerstones of that deal -- creating a Bryant-Kidd-Odom trio -- but Bynum still had an untouchable tag at that point. That's no longer the case, according to L.A. sources.

Of course, leverage to make a not-so-lopsided deal is something that the Lakers have a lot less of than they did before Bryant's back-and-forth "trade me/scratch that" media blitz. Bryant hammered the Lakers' front office about as loudly as possible with his criticisms of their decisions and/or inaction since trading Shaquille O'Neal away in the summer of 2004, but "crippled" is the word used by one source close to the situation to describe the position Bryant's bosses find themselves in as a result.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't want Odom to go.

For those of you with the argument that Odom hasn't been a good sidekick, I don't think our goal should be replacing Odom with a better 2nd option, but to improve on all the other positions.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I don't want Odom to go.
> 
> For those of you with the argument that Odom hasn't been a good sidekick, I don't think our goal should be replacing Odom with a better 2nd option, but to improve on all the other positions.


Well I could see some deals work (like a possible KG trade), that I wouldn't mind to see Odom go, but this O'neal trade talk I don't like at all, as we are giving up way too much for another injury proned player.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think... or at least I hope that the majority of fans would feel a trade consisting of Odom, Bynum and Kwame for JO would be pure insanity.

I really don't believe in this trade at all. I think were discussing with them, but as bad as our front office is.. I can't possibly believe they would trade away that amount for someone who hasn't played a full season or at least close to one in years...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Just curious here.


Would you guys want a Kidd/Kobe/Odom trio

or a

J O'Neal/Kobe tandem?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Just curious here.
> 
> 
> Would you guys want a Kidd/Kobe/Odom trio
> ...


I think the Kidd/Kobe/Odom trio is a no brainer. =P

Of course it seems to this Lakers front office, this isn't the case.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Just curious here.
> 
> 
> Would you guys want a Kidd/Kobe/Odom trio
> ...


Well, I wouldn't mind seeing a Kidd/Kobe/Odom trio because those three people can create shots as well as run an offense. With Kidd you have someone who can score, (I know his shooting percentage isn't as high as one would like to see, but he sure seemed to work on his jumper last few years), you got Odom who is a pain in the *** to guard because of his ability to coast around the perimiter, and you got Kobe the most prolific scoring machine in the NBA.

In terms of defense, Kobe and Kidd could make one hell of a defensive team in your back court. I don't think the Lakers man man was all that horrible this year. It was the fact that no one helped correctly on team defense, often leaving slashers or three point snipers open for easy baskets. Or worse, double teaming players not worthy of a double team, while players who should be respected are left wide open. With Kidd and Kobe, I think you'd get a much more intelligent back court. Odoms defense is nothing to talk about, but he isn't so bad that he would be a huge weakness here. 

As for JO and Kobe, something I don't like as much unless Odom remains.. I will say that having someone who is a consistent threat in the post is going to help kobe a little more. If Oneal came into the year in great shape, and played strong. He would command a double team, especially when he is hot and that might help free up some other players, and keep the constant double teaming of Kobe down a little more. 

You also got a great defender in JO, and he could really help stop PF's and Centers from abusing us all the time in post.

But honestly, I don't think JO is worth trading LO. Both of them have strengths and weakness. But I feel that Lamar Odom is better than being a second scoring option. I think he brings flow to the offense when he runs it, and if the Lakers could get a second scorer to take the pressure off Lamar and allow him to do what he does best (Facilitate and rebound), I think he would thrive in this lakers offense. 

Just pure speculation on my part though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He should be unhappy. Indiana sucks and who the hell wants to play for the Pacers?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> He should be unhappy. Indiana sucks and who the hell wants to play for the Pacers?


Short, but to the point...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> *Stein's notebook: Odom unhappy about possible Pacers trade
> *
> <img title="Lamar_odom" alt="Lamar_odom" src="http://espn.go.com/photo/2006/1120/pg2_kobe_195.jpg" style="margin: 0px 5px 5px 0px; float: left;" _base_target="_parent" border="0" >Not quite sure why there's a vibe in circulation that the Lakers trading for Jermaine O'Neal, as a means of appeasing Kobe Bryant, is some sort of new concept.
> 
> ...


**** you, Odom. You are leaving the Lakers and you are going to like it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I think the Kidd/Kobe/Odom trio is a no brainer. =P
> 
> Of course it seems to this Lakers front office, this isn't the case.


Yeah, same here. I dont think its too late, LA can still pitch a deal for Bynum and Kwame for Kidd. Thorn is a douche though, he'll probably make it harder for us this time.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> In terms of defense, Kobe and Kidd could make one hell of a defensive team in your back court. .


Lets assume for a while that a deal is still in place for Ron Artest for Brian Cook, 1st rd pick and a filler.

pg Kidd
sg Kobe
sf Artest
PF Odom
C Mihm,Turiaf or MLE signee.


Thats a helluva defensive line up, with the exception at PF . and that questionable C slot.



CDRacingZX6R said:


> But honestly, I don't think JO is worth trading LO. Both of them have strengths and weakness. But I feel that Lamar Odom is better than being a second scoring option. I think he brings flow to the offense when he runs it, and if the Lakers could get a second scorer to take the pressure off Lamar and allow him to do what he does best (Facilitate and rebound), I think he would thrive in this lakers offense.


I dont know about Lamar being a better second option, because he really has been a disappointment so far, but I do agree that Odom would thrive more in this offense if LA can get that third player who can consistently put points for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lets assume for a while that a deal is still in place for Ron Artest for Brian Cook, 1st rd pick and a filler.
> 
> pg Kidd
> sg Kobe
> ...



Id take that line up any day over Kobe and oneal and garbage. Mihm owes the Lakers big time and I think he would resign a limited contract to prove his worth, and I'd be fine with Odom at the PF.

His defense is far from elite but he is under rated in my opinion. He is also very good at blocking out and rebounding (duh).

I'd take that line up in a second over the "trade everyone that has any value" to the Pacers.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Id take that line up any day over Kobe and oneal and garbage. Mihm owes the Lakers big time and I think he would resign a limited contract to prove his worth, and I'd be fine with Odom at the PF.
> 
> His defense is far from elite but he is under rated in my opinion. He is also very good at blocking out and rebounding (duh).
> 
> I'd take that line up in a second over the "trade everyone that has any value" to the Pacers.


yeah, if we're seriously going to end up with just O'Neal, Tinsley and Kobe, and we're losing our three biggest trading asset, then I say Kobe should just wait, if he wants to go then go, but i want whats best for this team. I mean damn, he's frustrated but so are the fans who supports him. This is just definitely not the right time to blow things up over an overpaid injury prone center.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> yeah, if we're seriously going to end up with just O'Neal, Tinsley and Kobe, and we're losing our three biggest trading asset, then I say Kobe should just wait, if he wants to go then go, but i want whats best for this team. I mean damn, he's frustrated but so are the fans who supports him. *This is just definitely not the right time to blow things up over an overpaid injury prone center*.


yeah i totally concur



look at the possible list of players that may look forward to play for another team in the summer of 08.


*Allen Iverson - Early Termination 
Baron Davis - Early Termination 
Elton Brand - Early Termination 
Corey Maggette - Early Termination 
Kevin Garnett - Early Termination 
Shawn Marion - Early Termination 
Gilbert Arenas - Early Termination 
Antawn Jamison - Unrestricted F.A. 
Josh Smith - Restricted F.A. 
Emeka Okafor - Restricted F.A. 
Ben Gordon - Restricted F.A. 
Luol Deng - Restricted F.A. 
Dwight Howard - Restricted F.A. 
Andre Iguodala - Restricted F.A.*


la should make a few changes, but tnothing too big imo. keep bynum for at least one more year and see how much improvement he can make. i seriously think bynum will be an all star in 2-3 yrs from now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

odom you had your chance with the lakers and you failed to deliever.

i know the expectation was high but you still failed.

if the lakers decide to not trade you then be grateful and first start working on your free throw shooting.

i know you got the heart and passion but it didnt exactly translate well into the basketball court.

NBA is a cold blooded business if youre not #1 then you dont get what you want.

so quit your whining, buy yourself a ticket to indiana, and go **** yourself.


just playing, hope odom doesnt get traded. I have a feeling he's going to come back stronger than ever next year.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Man thats a good looking free agency next summer. Makes you think.

However I think this thread is unfair. No one wants to give up Odom and Bynum for JO. If we dont have to give up Odom for Kidd, we shouldnt have to for JO. So my question is which would you rather have:

Kidd/Kobe/Odom or Kobe/Odom/JO


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Man thats a good looking free agency next summer. Makes you think.
> 
> However I think this thread is unfair. No one wants to give up Odom and Bynum for JO. If we dont have to give up Odom for Kidd, we shouldnt have to for JO. So my question is which would you rather have:
> 
> Kidd/Kobe/Odom or Kobe/Odom/JO


Kobe Odom and Jo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's hard to blame Lamar. I wouldn't want to go to Indiana, either.

I really, really hope the Lakers can pull something off to where we don't have to get rid of Odom to get O'Neal.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd take a tandem of Kobe and JO over Odom and Kobe, every day of the week and twice on sundays. Odom is one of those types of players who are bloated with talent, and every season leaves those who watch him thinking he will break out the following year, but just finds a way to disapoint. But when the end of the season comes rolling around he some how gets the delusions of his "magical" break out season into the minds of fans of which ever team he is playing for. He's been in the league for 7 years, and basically what you see is what you get. There are many excuses that could be made for him, but at the end of the day that's all they are, excuses. It's time to find another second option for Kobe and JO is as great of an opportunity as they come, a fantastic low post player, tough defender, and decent mid range shooter. Yeah you can call him injury prone, but so is Odom so when it comes down to it, this expirment can't turn out any worse then that of Kobe and Odom. So let's get JO over here imediatly.

And to stay on topic, Odom needs to suck it up, if he didn't want to be traded he should have produced at the standards that were set for him. It's tough but deal with it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nightmute said:


> I'd take a tandem of Kobe and JO over Odom and Kobe, every day of the week and twice on sundays. Odom is one of those types of players who are bloated with talent, and every season leaves those who watch him thinking he will break out the following year, but just finds a way to disapoint. But when the end of the season comes rolling around he some how gets the delusions of his "magical" break out season into the minds of fans of which ever team he is playing for. He's been in the league for 7 years, and basically what you see is what you get. There are many excuses that could be made for him, but at the end of the day that's all they are, excuses. It's time to find another second option for Kobe and JO is as great of an opportunity as they come, a fantastic low post player, tough defender, and decent mid range shooter. Yeah you can call him injury prone, but so is Odom so when it comes down to it, this expirment can't turn out any worse then that of Kobe and Odom. So let's get JO over here imediatly.
> 
> And to stay on topic, Odom needs to suck it up, if he didn't want to be traded he should have produced at the standards that were set for him. It's tough but deal with it.


I'm sure everyone agrees with you. The dilemna is this:

1. O'Neal is not worth Odom AND Bynum. Throw in our first rounder and we get raped.
2. Odom alone can bring in a quality player. Bynum paired with Kwame's expiring contract can bring in another impact player. Why pair the two together?
3. Kidd/Odom/Kobe is better than O'Neal/Kobe


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm sure everyone agrees with you. The dilemna is this:
> 
> 1. O'Neal is not worth Odom AND Bynum. Throw in our first rounder and we get raped.
> 2. Odom alone can bring in a quality player. Bynum paired with Kwame's expiring contract can bring in another impact player. Why pair the two together?
> 3. Kidd/Odom/Kobe is better than O'Neal/Kobe


I agree with your first 2 points, the third is where i'm a little more skeptical. It just seem sto me that Kidd/Odom/Kobe all demand the ball to perform, that when the ball is in there hands they seem most comfortable out on the court and are able to perform some pretty amazing basketball feats. But to have three players who demand the ball seems like it might detract from each other's strengths, mainly with Kidd and Odom. Odom demands the ball in his hands for him to make any form of a productive basketball play, and i have yet to see Odom do anything efficent off the ball, and if he has they come so few and far between i can hardly believe that he can adapt to Kidd's style of playing. Maybe I'm wrong though, it's definately a gamble to have those three paired together, i just think that a O'neal/ Kobe tandem leaves a little less question marks and brings in what a team needs most in the west, strong offensive and deffensive post play.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm sure everyone agrees with you. The dilemna is this:
> 
> 1. O'Neal is not worth Odom AND Bynum. Throw in our first rounder and we get raped.
> 2. Odom alone can bring in a quality player. Bynum paired with Kwame's expiring contract can bring in another impact player. Why pair the two together?
> 3. Kidd/Odom/Kobe is better than O'Neal/Kobe


exactly. we make that trade, and we have absolutely no trade bait left on our roster. just a bunch of young, inexperienced players, or players w/ no value to go along with two players w/ $20 million+ dollar contracts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally don't see how Odom and Kidd can play together. Odom doesn't play well without the basketball and Kidd can't shoot in the half-court. That Laker team would be worse.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Ideally, you'd like to get O'neal without giving up Odom. I don't see how that is possible. You'd have to believe that Indiana can get better packages than Bynum, Brown, Vlad, and a first for O'Neal.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Pinball said:


> Ideally, you'd like to get O'neal without giving up Odom. I don't see how that is possible. You'd have to believe that Indiana can get better packages than Bynum, Brown, Vlad, and a first for O'Neal.


you would think, but if they're set on trading him to the western conference, Dallas is probably the only other suiter that would be willing to take on that huge contract.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> **** you, Odom. You are leaving the Lakers and you are going to like it.


Hell yeah! That's the spirit. If he wanted to stay with the Lakers maybe he should've put a better and more consistent effort on the floor for the three years he was here---Plain and Simple!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Why don't we just get Artest First, then see what comes up. This is why we need West. Kobe wants changes but he cant help if the front office screws up; so if this offseason fails, don't blame kobe.


----------

